# Shared brakes?



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey y’all, would anyone happen to know if the Cruze shares brakes with another car? I upgraded to the bigger brakes and am currently trying to sell the old ones. I have them labeled as brakes for the 2016-19 Cruze but remember reading something about being the same for the Volt. I could probably sell them quicker if I labeled them for other cars too.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As far as I know, the Gen 2 Volt, Gen 2 Cruze and Sonic all use the same front brakes.


----------

